# 1934 Itoman Seijin (Morinobus) book Toudi-jutsu



## Victor Smith (Dec 9, 2012)

http://isshin-concentration.blogspot.co ... ou-if.html

I was fortunate to assist McKenna Sensei with the review process for this workand found myself affected greatly by this text. or The Study of the Techniquesof Toudi (China hand). A description of the Okinawan art before karate,according to Itoman's description a time before rank or styles. Toudi where "thereare no junior or senior grades in Toudi". Just the training

For example Itoman describes how one becomes an instructor. "Following,breaking and transcending involve a student first copying the form of histeacher and restraining himself from making any personal changes to it. Next,he breaks or separates his practice from that of his teacher trying to exceedhim. Finally he transcends his teacher's instruction and finds his own uniquemilitary art. " I
find this is different than today's standards.

This is not a kata book. Instead Itoman spends his time describing about 225 ofToudi's 600 techniques which leave us thinking both about the descriptivenature of what he does share and about what he doesn't describe. There is noquestion that environmental concerns are addressed with the techniques. Itmakes me think that the dojo atmosphere did not control the art. Even specialtraining procedures are addressed making the Toudi presented very complete.

While this is not a kata textbook it offers surprises for us.

The last third of he book shows how many of these techniques would be applied.For example when you throw an opponent kick them in the neck. Hardly the focusof today's training. The book also suggests that speaking your way out of anencounter may be the right answer.

Mario McKennna , (The only instructor of Tou'on ryu outside of Japan thesedays) translated Itoman's work because of the intense description given ofToudi for us. Itoman was a police officer who was sharing Toudi with fellowofficers when he was approached by the publisher of Kokukake newspaper whoasked him to do so.

Mario uses Lulu Press which only prints the books individually when ordered.They do not have e-publications such as kindal. In the past he sold .pdf filesof his translations, which are more for fellow researchers than for seriousmoney. He spends years on each translation for their use and his compensationis minimal.

I do not see the .pdff files for sale now,  I suspect he discontinued them because otherswere passing them around. I don't believe he should offer them, for to do sobecause it is his effort.

While not a kata book Itoman does mention them as a big part of training. Letme throw something out. Itoman writes on Toudi Kata.

.."Two of the basic forms are sanshin (repeated steps) and sanchin (repeatedhands). The former uses many leg techniques while the latter uses many handtechniques. There are three versions of sanshin kata and three versions ofsanchn kata totaling six versions.'

How long before we see this and not from any senior Okinawan instructor?
I think that you would find Itoman's "The Study of Chin HandTechniques" most interesting because in describing Toudi techniques itdoes not utilize what we have come to expect with Japanese terminology.

Instead it uses a more descriptive set of terms. For example you have the lionFist, the Dog Paw strike, the Willow Branch Block, the Raking Block and theSnake Fist Block, the Pulling step, the Horse Nibble and the Ox Kick. This isnot all and each is described. You can consider them among your set of techniques you currently use. Additionally the use of the environment isconsidered. For example there is kicking described when jumping over logs.

The final 1/3 of the text describes which techniques to use in situationalroles. Toudi strategy is provoking.

Well I don't want to give more of the book away for those interested in Toudior what was training before there was the Empty Hand.

The book is currently is production hiatus, a problem was discovered but is tobe available within the week.

Hope this is helpful,



Victor Smith
bushi no te isshinryu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 9, 2012)

Sounds fascinating! Thanks for the detailed review.


----------

